
The smoke of tens of human-caused fires in the Amazon forest seen from the ISS - tubabyte
https://twitter.com/astro_luca/status/1165960101359960064
======
lucb1e
Can't view the post, it says I'm rate limited (I'm not logged in and I haven't
clicked visited twitter yet today (fresh IP every night because Germany)).

